# Buying Booze in Crossville, TN



## hvsteve1 (Nov 29, 2008)

I was just killing time reading through resort reviews and noticed a mention in a Fairfield Glade review of the unavailability of store bought liquor as Cumberland is a "dry" county. For those of you going down there in '09, the good folks who voted there earlier this month passed an ordinance to allow a certain number of liquor stores.  The city council is working out the details of awarding the licenses (probably by lottery) and should have the county wet sometime in the coming year. You no longer have to bring your backyard still when you visit.


----------



## tombo (Dec 1, 2008)

That is going to make the moonshiners mad.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Moonshiners? If you listen to the song "Rocky Top" it refers to moonshiners in this neighborhood. However, that was years ago. Today they're all cooking meth!


----------



## mecllap (Feb 20, 2009)

hvsteve1 said:


> I You no longer have to bring your backyard still when you visit.



Unless it's Sunday!  (like Utah -- you need to plan ahead for alcohol many places, esp. the South).


----------



## cerralee (Feb 21, 2009)

I was raised in TN in a "dry" county.  The only thing you could buy was beer and malt liquor.  The headlines in the county paper would often read "still found in district 13.  The only bigger headlines were when a cow would be struck by lightning!!  Its still a dry county, I still prefer beer to hard liquor.  I guess its what your raised on! :rofl:


----------

